# A32 2.0 V6 manual feeling odd



## Zerrod (May 1, 2013)

Hi! Im new here and also fresh owner of datsun 
I bought the maxima few weeks ago, and after of some setbacks, its back on streets.

I'm kinda sensitive while driving so i have noticed some strange things.
First off when changin gear after i press clutch and release gas, the rpm stays up for about second, and sometimes it even goes up.
On idle it stays under 1k rpm.

And second think, is the engine supposed to have hollow power "feel"?
When driving normally it does have really good torgue but when i give it gas it wont really have any kick in it nor will it rev.

Previous owner hadn't done anything else than change oils and exhaust system (what still has hole somewhere) but previous owner of her had changed one lambda sensor & the box with sensor what's between the intake and airfilter (cant remember the correct name)

I'm checking obd as soon as i get the device for it (yeah, im kinda cheapskate), and just for sure will change the oils.

I have checked oil and water and neither of them smells nor looks abnormal.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "box with sensor" would be the MAS, or mass air sensor. Anyway, welcome to the forums! It's pretty clear this is not a US model. What year is your Maxima and what country do you live in? How many miles or kilometers are on her? There may be a way for you to check for manufacturer trouble codes using the ECM if an OBD II code reader is not available. Try this link and go to the 95-99 section for reading codes:

http://www.troublecodes.net/Nissan/


----------



## Zerrod (May 1, 2013)

Thanks, its from 1999 and it has something around 240.000 kilometers on her.
I live in finland.


----------



## Zerrod (May 1, 2013)

Today i noticed something else while visiting at grocerystore, i decided to rev the engine little more, since i had driven only around 2-3k, almost nothing happened, pumped 2 times and dear god it left like rocket. but then at motorbraking it was jumpy, not enough to stall but i did feel it being jumpy...

And i should say, my last car was 4-cylinder 2-liter volvo with automatic what had rather short gears so it was rocket (atleast until it hit the redline.) So it could be the experience curve too...

And yes, i know some of my words wont make much sense but thats what you get when you have learned english mostly from video games


----------



## Zerrod (May 1, 2013)

Yesterday got the intake cleaned but didnt help at all. Just have to hope that it doesn't have faulty headgasket, although oil and the water does smell okay and smoke isn't sweet tasting etc.

And as sidenote, i dont believe it has any bigger gas usage than it should because i can compare it to my last car since im driving the same distance & route every day.


----------



## Zerrod (May 1, 2013)

Little update:
Repaired the exhaust and installed new air filter & gas filter and it still has the hollow power feel.
I have noticed that i can help thinks in the way that when there is the little power feel, i push the clutch and rev it little and that helps somewhat.


----------



## Zerrod (May 1, 2013)

After i installed new sparkplugs just in case (costed 95 euros / 124 us dollars) the problem still persists. But it's rather odd that at 4k rpm the engine is like another engine, and the one in this shouldnt have any special valve system.


----------



## Zerrod (May 1, 2013)

After last message i have read messages but non came up and yesterday checked TPS with meter and it showed okay. Strangely, ride was little better after that. 
Im gonna try clean the connections and the sensor if possible, but even if it would fix the poor driveability it wont explain the rough idling.
Although this starts to look like i have to somewhere to get the problem diagnosed...
Damn these new age cars and their electronics


----------



## Zerrod (May 1, 2013)

Yay, update



What is that think in the picture on middle?
Somebody said it is "clock" (im not sure if they are straightly translateled like that) that changes how much air goes into the intake or something like that. And also, what is that wire holder next to gaswire?


----------

